# Dressage schoolmaster lessons in Kent?



## tobiano1984 (20 February 2015)

Can anyone point me in the direction of someone who offers dressage lessons on their own horses? I am a bit fed up with riding my youngsters just spending every lesson training them - I would really like to go and work on myself a bit! And remind myself what an advanced horse feels like - I've forgotten  I also think it would be beneficial to check how correct/straight I am so I know I'm doing the best I can for my youngsters.

I'm near Canterbury, but happy to travel around Kent.


----------

